# Fuente regulada de -12v a 12v con 4 amperios



## bernardoch (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola cordial saludo 

Por favor necesito hacer una fuente de tensión regulada de -12v a 12v a 4amperios, si alguien me puede colaborar dandome una luz, o indicandome como hacerla

Por favor ungente


----------



## shocky (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola. Mira aca te coloco un circuito de +-18Vcc pero de 1,5A.
Quisas colocando un par de reguladores en paralelo o poniendo un par de transistores de potencia a la salida puedas aumentar la corriente. Pero ten cuidado si es que algun componente queda chico por el aumento de corriende, por ej. el transformador.
Saludos y suerte.


----------

